# Fische in Dänemark kaufen



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin, 

ich habe zwar schon in "Angeln allgemein" danach gefragt, hatte aber leider keine Resonanz gehabt. Deshalb hoffe ich nun hier auf mein Glück zu folgender Problematik:
Wir spielen mit dem Gedanken für unseren Teich Forellen in DK einzukaufen, weil die Bezugsadressen, die wir sonst hatten, recht teuer geworden sind. Wenn wir wirklich nur mit dem Kilopreis in DK kalkulieren müssen, würde es sich trotz des weiten Weges rechnen (wir würden selber rauffahren, Sauerstoffversorgung usw. ist kein Problem). Wenn der Zoll aber noch zuschlägt oder wir wegen privatem Lebendfischimport mit unserem oder dem dänischen Gesetzgeber Ärger bekommen lassen wir das ganze lieber.
Wer hat da Erfahrungen?

Matze


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Was erstmal wichtig ist, ist deine Quelle ein nach EU - Richtlinie Fischseuchenfreier Betrieb ? Das muss zertifikiert sein. Ansonsten würde ich einmal ein Zollamt kontaktieren und nachfragen. Ich kenne da einen Forellensee, der bekommt seine Fische auch aus Dänemark, werden allerdings geliefert, also das muss irgentwie gehen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

2 Befreundete Forellen - Angelparkbesitzer beziehen auch aus DK ihre Fische ...
*ohne Probleme*!
Denke jedoch wenn du diese selbst abholen etc.willst sieht es anders aus,was die Behördengänge und Verfahren sowie die damit verb.Kosten für DICH angeht.

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Moin Rainer,

die Quelle hat ein Angelkollege aufgetan, ein Kilo soll ca. 1,5 € kosten. Einige Vereine und Puffs hier bekommen die Forellen in erheblich größeren Mengen auch aus DK, allerdings deutlich teurer. Da vermute ich mal, dass es da keine Zertifizierung gibt.....
Seit einer halben Stunde befinde ich mich in der Warteschleife der Zollauskunft, wenn da nicht bald einer rangeht, werde ich mal mailen und dann weitersehen....

Matze


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*



			
				Gädda fiskare schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rainer,
> 
> die Quelle hat ein Angelkollege aufgetan, ein Kilo soll ca. 1,5 € kosten. Einige Vereine und Puffs hier bekommen die Forellen in erheblich größeren Mengen auch aus DK, allerdings deutlich teurer. Da vermute ich mal, dass es da keine Zertifizierung gibt.....
> Seit einer halben Stunde befinde ich mich in der Warteschleife der Zollauskunft, wenn da nicht bald einer rangeht, werde ich mal mailen und dann weitersehen....
> ...



GRUNDSATZ : Du darfst in dieser unserer Republik nur Fische von zertifizierten fischseuchenfreien Züchtern/Betrieben beziehen, wenn Du sie denn wieder aussetzen willst, oder für den menschlichen Verzehr weiterzuverarbeiten denkst. Das ist EU - Recht/EU - Verordnung , da beißst keine Maus den Faden ab. Du kommst unter Umständen in teufels Küche, wenn du dagenen verstößt. Ich würde das als Gewässerwart nie machen.......


----------



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

In Zeiten, in denen unsere Bürokratie noch nicht allgegenwärtig war, ging es auch.... Die Wirksamkeit bei der Fischseuchenzertifizierung kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe aber schon haarstäubende Dinge erlebt, was die Qualitätszertifizierung nach ISO 900X angeht. Da wird ein riesiger finanzieller Aufwand betrieben, um zertifiziert zu werden, Abläufe, die vorher sehr gut funktionierten werden über den Haufen geworfen, die Mitarbeiter sind durch die zusätzliche Belastung teilweise überfordert und gefrustet, das Produkt wird teurer und die Qualität leidet im Grunde, weil für die eigentliche Arbeit nicht mehr so viel Zeit bleibt....bis das nächste Audit angesagt ist und alle wieder stramm stehen müssen.
Das muss nicht so sein ist aber oft so. Meiner Meinung nach reicht der Wettbewerb der freien Marktwirtschaft, um schwarze Schafe auszusortieren. 
Wenn es um Fischseuchen geht, kann man das wohl nicht ganz so liberal sehen, weil gerade in offenen Gewässern großer Schaden entstehen kann. Trotzdem bezweifel ich, dass eine Zertifizierung eine absolute Sicherheit geben kann.
So das war mein Paragraphenfrust, den ich mal loswerden musste.

Aber Du hast schon Recht, wenn man sich nicht an die Spielregeln hält, gibt´s böse Ärger. Deshalb vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. Wenn die Forellenzucht nicht zertifiziert ist, werden wir die Finger davon lassen.

Matze


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Ich sehe dass genau so, du ruhinierst dich und eine Familie. Wenn es durch so einen Mist zur Anzeige oder Meldung kommen sollte und das ist die Angelei nicht wert.............denn bezahle lieber ein paar Euronen mehr, besetze weniger und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*



			
				Gädda fiskare schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast schon Recht, wenn man sich nicht an die Spielregeln hält, gibt´s böse Ärger. Deshalb vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp. Wenn die Forellenzucht nicht zertifiziert ist, werden wir die Finger davon lassen.
> 
> Matze



Lasse Dir die Zertifizierung in Copi schicken.......damit Du etwas in der Hand hast, gute züchter übergeben Dir das Ding normalerweise bei der ersten Lieferung unaufgefordert.


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Ansonsten ein Tipp von mir : 
Klinke Dich an einen dieser Teichbesitzer / Verein mit ein und beziehe Deine Lieferung in seinem / derem Kontingent, so macht mein Gewässerwart das auch. Wir beziehen unser Besatz über einen "Riesenverein" . wir hängen uns da einfach mit dran. Da unser See in unmittelbatrer Nachtbarschaft zu einem derer Gewässer liegt, besetzen die eben bei uns mit und glaube mir, wenn der Großverein seine 5 Tonnen Fisch bestellt , bekommt der ganz andere Preise und unser jährlicher Besatz wird bedeutend billiger. Der Großverein geht in Vorkasse ( hat mein Kassenwart ausgehandelt ) und stellt uns eine Rechnung über den von ihnen besetzten / unseren Fisch in der Relation, welcher der besagte Verein zahlte.


----------



## Kalle25 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Eine Kopie von deren Bescheinigung wird nicht ausreichen. Da müssen nämlich umfangreiche Frachtpapiere geschrieben werden, wenn alles korrekt laufen soll. Hinzu kommt der Transport. Ich weis nicht genau, wieviele Fische in welchen Behältnissen usw. ihr transportieren wollt, aber auch da gibt es genaue Vorschriften. Alles in allem kann das ein sehr teures Erlebnis werden. Beim Zoll selber frag Dich doch mal nach dem Veterinäramt Grenzdienst durch, die können Dir wahrscheinlich am kompetentesten helfen. Ausserdem ist im Hauptzollamt Frankfurt/Main so eine Art Kompetenzcenter eingerichtet. Schau mal auf Zoll.de, da gibt es die Telefonnr.


----------



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

"Ansonsten ein Tipp von mir : 
Klinke Dich an einen dieser Teichbesitzer / Verein mit ein und beziehe Deine Lieferung in seinem / derem Kontingent, ..."

Das läuft parallel auch schon, ist natürlich teurer, aber nach Rücksprache mit meinen Angelkollegen die 1. Wahl, wenn´s kein Zertifikat gibt.

Also Rainer, noch mal vielen Dank für die schnelle, schadenverhütende Info.

Matze


----------



## Gädda fiskare (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Moin Kalle,

da gibt´s so eine Art Besetztcenter.... Habe schon alle Sprüche der Warteschleife auswendig drauf.... Aber eine Anfrage per Mail ist schon unterwegs. An bestimmte Behältergrößen habe ich noch nicht gedacht, abe wo Du es sagst.... Bestimmt auch ein Punkt der bei Unkenntnis Ärger bringt.
Das sind ja mittlerweile eine Menge Hürden, an die ich heute nachmittag noch gar nicht gedacht habe, aber ich werde mal versuchen der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, wenn 1 Zentner mehr an Besatz rausspringt hat es sich schon gelohnt, ansonsten war´s für die Forschung...

Matze


----------



## THD (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

Ich seh da noch ein anderes Problem: den Transport.
Ihr plant da ein Lebendtiertransport, vor einigen Jahren waren die Schweine- und Rindertransporte in den Medien, danach hat es neue Richtlinien für den Transport von Tieren gegeben, ich habe keine Ahnung davon, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass es evtl. Sachkundenachweise o. Ä. für Transporteure, Mindestanforderungen an das Fahrzeug (z. B. Reservebelüftungsanlage) und auch Auflagen wie z. Bsp. Satzdichten im Behälter gibt.
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall vorher darüber schlau machen, mit ner Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei ist nicht zu Spaßen, wenn die Sache wegen z. Bsp. Motorschaden danebengeht.
Will hier nicht schwarzmalen, fahre ab und zu auch mal nen Zentner Forellen durch die Gegend, aber nur kurze Strecken und nicht über ne Grenze.
Evtl. mal bei nem Fischhändler nachfragen.

Grüße


----------



## Gädda fiskare (8. März 2005)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

So, es hat etwas gedauert, aber nun ist alles abgeklärt. Da es für den ein oder anderen auch interessant sein kann hier das Ergebnis meiner Recherchen bei Zoll, Veterinäramt und Landwirtschaftskammer:

Es fällt kein Einfuhrzoll an und es müssen keinerlei Formalitäten erledigt werden.

Beim Transport muss ein Zertifikat über die Seuchenfreiheit gemäß der RL 91/67/EWG - Anhang E, Kap. 1 oder 2 oder der Entscheidung 1999/567/EG - Nur Anhang I  als Original vorliegen.  Der Fischzuchtbetrieb kann einerseits generell zertifiziert sein, aber das Zertifikat kann auch im Einzelfall vom örtlichen dänischen Veterinär ausgestellt werden. Ob das finanziell Sinn macht kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Für den privaten Transport selber gibt es wohl nur einen Gummiparagraphen, der besagt, dass die Fische unterwegs keinen Schaden nehmen dürfen. Es sind im privaten Bereich keine konkreten Anforderungen an Behältergröße und Sauerstoffversorgung gestellt. Bei rauhhäutigen Fischen ist darauf zu achten, dass empfindlichere Fische keinen Schaden nehmen, gleiches gilt beim Transport von Räubern bezüglich der Stillung ihres Appetites. Der Herr von der zuständigen Landwirtschaftskammer hat emphohlen, dass man z.B. durch den Besitz des Fischereischeins eine entsprechende Sachkundigkeit nachweisen sollte, wenn man unterwegs kontrolliert wird. Wenn dann die Fische trotzdem mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen gibt´s logischerweise Ärger. 

Die Auskunft vom Zoll habe ich als Email, die EG-Richtlinien habe ich als PDF vom Veterinäramt bekommen, eine Bröschüre über Transportvorschriften will mir die Landwirtschaftskammer nächste Woche per Post schicken. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich, dann kann ich was rüberschicken.

Ich denke, dass sich die Vorschriften in akzeptablen Grenzen halten, nur ob es bei uns noch dieses Jahr klappt bezweifle ich, da das Anangeln schon für das Wochenende nach Ostern geplant ist, aber nächstes Jahr werden wir zuschlagen.

Matze


----------



## nostradamus (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische in Dänemark kaufen*

hallo,

gibt es neue infos bzw. neue Preise?

Gruß

Nosta


----------

